

PHP developer wanted for hot startup with impressive growth - alain94040
http://blog.letslunch.com/2011/02/09/hot-startup-looking-for-php-developer/

======
alain94040
Some technical details: we use the php Yii framework. It’s not hard to learn,
so any good developer can get up to speed quickly, but if you have experience
with it, even better. Other useful skills include the LinkedIn and Twitter
APIs, but again, you can learn them in a day. You, ideally, are very much
available and live in Silicon Valley. And can afford to forgo salary for a
(short) amount of time. Because you are a risk taker and you like to build fun
stuff that actually makes people’s lives better.

Us? We launched a week ago. We got picked up on Techcrunch, Mashable,
UrbanDaddy and more coming. A thousand visitors is a slow day, and it's only
been a week! :-)

~~~
ovi256
Wait, you're serious ? I thought this post was submitted to join the trend of
"looking for codemonkey" posts that we ridicule. Because the "you can forgo
salary" part kinda makes it sound like one of those.

~~~
alain94040
1) I have been running the co-founders meetup here in Silicon Valley for
almost two years, so I can tell you that there are valid offers for jobs
without salary (or way below market rate, shall we say).

2) If you think we are just a bunch of clueless "business guys" with no
respect for coders, I used to design processors for a living and can still
disassemble 6502 assembly code from hex :-)

[ouch - downvoting hurts. And flagged into oblivion. Seriously? ]

~~~
satyajit
No downvoting here, I have known both co-founders of LetsLunch for quite
sometime. Its a very capable team, with a solid track record, and tons of
industry support behind them. Anyone joining such a team should consider
themselves lucky to be part of the ride.

------
deweller
It is nice to see PHP still getting a little love in the startup world.

